# Dry rub bacon



## dirtsailor2003 (May 8, 2017)

Picked up a couple partial slabs today. $2.69/pound. 
One slab weighs 2200g the other is 2457g.

Typical dry cure using Digging Dogs cure calculator.
Added white pepper and garlic. Vac packed and in the fridge.

Will cure until the 18th-19th then I will cold smoke for 18-24 hours using cob.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropics (May 8, 2017)

Looks like a good start Case

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 8, 2017)

One vac bag is loosing its seal... I'll watch it if it starts leaking liquid I'll try again later today...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 8, 2017)

:popcorn

:cheers:


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2017)

This should be good!

I like dry cured bacon so much better than brine cured.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 9, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> This should be good!
> 
> I like dry cured bacon so much better than brine cured.
> 
> Al


Me to Al. It's our favorite. Cob really makes it shine.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2017)

One of the vac bags lost its seal. not leaking liquid so I am just going to let it keep curing. Just wont be vacuum cured.


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 10, 2017)

I have tried both dry cure and cob pellets, and I keep going back to the brine cure and Pecan pellets for bacon. The corn cob was just too sweet without that woody flavor that we like so much. In fact, I have come to back off the sugars as well as reduced salt version. I would like to try vac sealing with a dry cure again now that I have a decent sealer.


----------



## pc farmer (May 10, 2017)

Gonna good for sure.

You let it age then after cold smoking?


----------



## mneeley490 (May 10, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I have tried both dry cure and cob pellets, and I keep going back to the brine cure and Pecan pellets for bacon. The corn cob was just too sweet without that woody flavor that we like so much. In fact, I have come to back off the sugars as well as reduced salt version. I would like to try vac sealing with a dry cure again now that I have a decent sealer.


Brown, I use a 70/30 ratio of corn cob and cherry. I still get the "woodsy" flavor that way, plus the sweetness of the corn.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2017)

You try Fish Sauce on bacon yet?...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You try Fish Sauce on bacon yet?...JJ



I haven't JJ. I have thought about it though.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 10, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You try Fish Sauce on bacon yet?...JJ



Tell me more...


----------



## smokeymose (May 10, 2017)

Fish Sauce? Bacon?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2017)

Could use the Thai jerky marinade.

I better stop at Cash and Carry and grab another slab...


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2017)

The fish sauce jerky is popular. I just picked up a bottle of Golden Boy and will be giving it a try. Reading this post, l thought fish sauce might work here too and had to ask if you tried it yet. You do some great stuff Case...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 11, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The fish sauce jerky is popular. I just picked up a bottle of Golden Boy and will be giving it a try. Reading this post, l thought fish sauce might work here too and had to ask if you tried it yet. You do some great stuff Case...JJ


The idea has been rattling around in the back of my head. The sugar ratio and spice combination that I use on the thai jerky is close to what I do for bacon minus the fish sauce.

On another note, checked on the leaky bag and sure as $#!% it leaked a tablespoon of liquid after I flipped it last night. So I cut open the bag put the belly in a new bag, dumped whatever liquid was in the old bag into the new and sealed it all up. Cure on.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2017)

Well, we are still curing...

I was going to pull the meat last week and let it air dry and the smoke. 

Problem, the daytime temps went from 40-50 to 80-90!!!!

Going to see what happens the next couple of days and see if I can get them in the smoker over the long weekend. So I. An smoke at night. 

May take them out tomorrow and start air drying, we'll
See!


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2017)

I've gotta order some cob, from Todd, on my next order....   Everyone that tries it seems to love the flavor....  Especially Pops...  They used it 50 years ago...   can't be all bad....  probably all good !!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I've gotta order some cob, from Todd, on my next order....   Everyone that tries it seems to love the flavor....  Especially Pops...  They used it 50 years ago...   can't be all bad....  probably all good !!!!


Cob is my current favorite for bacon right now. Good stuff.

Night time temps are supposed to cool off this weekend so I may be able to get these hunks of belly smoked!


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2017)

Hey Dirt...   You or anyone know if "Get Cob" pellets are any good ??   How's the flavor compared to Todd's and Tractor Supply .....













COB pellets.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 24, 2017






https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DJOASCS/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## tropics (May 24, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Hey Dirt...   You or anyone know if "Get Cob" pellets are any good ??   How's the flavor compared to Todd's and Tractor Supply .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave I use the ones from Tractor Supply I like the way they burn and the flavor

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2017)

I've only used Todd's. I keep meaning to see if Wilco or Coastal has Cobb pellets. 

The shipping from Tractor when I checked was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2017)

The nearest Tractor Supply is 120 miles from me...  They don't ship either...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey guess what, these damn things are still in the cure... What to do what to do...


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hey guess what, these damn things are still in the cure... What to do what to do...


You could try a warm smoke like Bearcarver and I do. No need to worry about the outside temperature with that technique.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 8, 2017)

Continue with your "normal" method and judge the results...  You may have a new method for "Improved" bacon flavor...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Continue with your "normal" method and judge the results...  You may have a new method for "Improved" bacon flavor...


That's been my plan. unfortunately I won't be able to do the 5 day drying process. The next several days would be good for smoking. Highs in the 60's lows in the upper thirties. I may try and get them in the smoke tonight.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 8, 2017)

FYI : Tractor Supply has 100% pure cob in pellet form, they call it horse bedding made by BestCob, and it is in a 40lb bag. No additives or anything. Inexpensive too about 10 bucks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2017)

Smelled fine. Zero liquid in the bag. Seasoned on the rack air drying in smoker. Good breeze blowing, 52 degrees and dumping rain!!! I'll fire up the smoke before bed and let it go all night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 12, 2017)

And???


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 12, 2017)

How was the smoke? Have you tried yet or are still drying?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 12, 2017)

Smokes for 16 hours. Vac packed and into the freezer. 
Not enough space to do my normal thing. So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 16, 2017)

Looking good,,, I'm out I will have to really stock up this winter,,,, and buy me a good slicer


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 16, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Looking good,,, I'm out I will have to really stock up this winter,,,, and buy me a good slicer



Thanks DS!

All I use is either my 8" or 10" Dexter. A good sharp knife like this makes slicing easy!













IMG_6299.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 16, 2017


















IMG_6300.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 16, 2017


----------

